# I never thought I'd see the day....



## Chowgal (Dec 21, 2009)

Well, tonight I saw Dixie's protective side! And anyone who knows how much socialization I've put into this dog from day 1 and who knows how people oriented she is knows this is a shock!

I decided to take Dixie on a solo trip to my old high school for a jog/walk on the track (my best friend is at a baseball game and I couldn't find anyone else to go, so I left the boys home). We were there for about 2 hours, and when we were finishing up with a cool down lap, I glanced up towards the gate we'd be going through to go to the car and the was a man there propped against the railing. I veered off the track towards the bench I sat my purse and Dixie's bag on. I decided I'd wait until we were in the car to give Dixie some water, so I picked everything up and turned to head towards the gate opposite the one the man was standing at. Well, as we were walking, I realised Dixie kept glancing over her shoulder at the man standing back at the other gate. So I picked up my pace and decided we'd walk the long way around the baseball and softball fields to avoid going anywhere near the man. So we finally got towards the parking lot in front of the high school, and the man is standing by a light pole out in the parking lot between me and Dixie, and my car..... I pulled my LARGE pocket knife out of my purse, and also pulled out my phone and called my guy friend who lives by the school.

When my friend answered his phone, I quickly told him that there was a man there being a pest and asked him if he'd come to the school and stay on the phone with me. Well, I set out across the parking lot talking to Blake, who I already saw coming up the road, Dixie by my side and my knife hidden in my free hand. Well, as I expected, the guy walked towards us and made a few rude comments, which highly irritated me. Blake pulled up next to me in his car and told the guy to back off. The other guy said "dude, chill. I'm just havin' fun" as he came around the car. And that's when I heard the most frightening growl come from Dixie. The other guy had to be drunk or stoned off his butt or something because he reached towards Dixie and she lunged at him! Blake was trying to stay between this guy and me, but Dixie was making it difficult and this guy still wasn't backing off.... Well, Dixie managed to break her collar (since we were jogging I'd decided to just have 1 collar on her) and she jumped up, grabbed the guys arm and started yanking him around. And as she got him on the ground (the guy screaming like a girl) and let go of his arm and started yanking on his pant legs, the resource officer for the school came out of the building and rushed over. I finally managed to get a hold of Dixie and pull her off the guy and get her prong collar on her. There were questions gallor.... She put the guy in her patrol car and came back to talk to us again and I told her exactly what happened and she told us not to leave just yet... She radioed for back up and and ambulance to bandage the guys arm since it was pretty messed up from her teeth..... The sheriff asked me to fill out a report, and asked for proof of Dixie's vaccinations (which I had her rabies tag on the collar she broke, and her folder in the car with all paperwork) and sent us on the way. And of course, everybody was afraid of Dixie even though she was just laying by my feet with a completely slack leash. She made no move towards anyone, though she did wag her tail at the sheriff.

So, now, me and Dixie are at home trying to relax, but I'm finding it difficult.... But it's nice to know that if it comes down to it, your dog will protect you... I'm glad I had her with me.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

I dont know how much I could trust my dog after an incident like that, protection or not.. that's why I like schutzhund and bite training so much, is I feel I have more control and can alert my dog to a threat or call her off.

Not to try to be a downer. It's great that she responded to the situation to protect you. I just hope you/she don't get into any trouble about it, since the guy never physically hurt you.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow! I'm glad your ok and good for Dixie!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Honestly, I think her reaction should not change the amount of trust in her at all. Considering how much she adores people, it proved just how wrong this guy must have been. Good girl, Dixie!!!!
And I'm glad you're both alright


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Gotta love a dog who gets the bad guy, then wags her tail at the sheriff!


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Not trying to say what she did was bad  For me it would just worry me if my girl did that, as she's very social as well, without someone physically trying to grab/hurt me. I'm more afraid of what COULD happen to my dog doing so without being able to prove intent to harm to the law.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

your dog broke her collar and attacked the guy. i want to know
what happens now.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Yay for Dixie!
She knew her mama needed help, that is all.


----------



## Chowgal (Dec 21, 2009)

Thank y'all. The whole thing freaked me out. I went above and beyond to avoid the guy, and he kept harassing us. And I've been thinking "what if"s most of the night.... "what if I hadn't had Dixie there." "What if I'd left my phone in my car." "What if Dixie hadn't done what she did."..... 

And I actually asked the cop if I or Dixie were in trouble for what she did, and he told me not to worry, that we weren't in trouble because the guy was harassing us, and "provoked" the dog (she gave a warning growl).

And this is a dog that I always have; and always will, trust with my life.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

That's exactly what I'd expect they'd say/do. 
I mean - the bite law always states unprovoked, and this was anything but an unprovoked attack.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

But there wasn't an attack defined by law, no physical contact made. How many innocent dogs have been euthanized protecting their owner? Wasn't there a post on here about how a pit bit a womans husband who was hitting her and then put down due to aggression? With strong breeds like GSDs, pits, rotties, etc I would ALWAYS be afraid of the law deeming them unstable and vicious, no matter the situation.

I am very glad this didn't happen to you and Dixie - just saying, the law can be cruel sometimes.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I really hope nothing more comes out of this but if I were you I'd be terrified right now. This incident is not necessarily over and even if the county isn't going to do anything, the guy can definitely sue you in civil court. They could find you liable for his injuries - might want to talk to an attorney ...


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't understand WHY he could sue, when he was harassing her...

After all, a person harassing a police officer who gets bitten can't sue. It's the same idea. Just because the person isn't an officer doesn't make it different in my mind when it comes to suits.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Judge Judy would throw him out on his behind.

And probably the OP can bring a countersuit for the dog being sick tonight from biting the guy's flesh!?


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> I don't understand WHY he could sue, when he was harassing her...
> 
> After all, a person harassing a police officer who gets bitten can't sue. It's the same idea. Just because the person isn't an officer doesn't make it different in my mind when it comes to suits.


Criminal and civil law are two completely different things. For instance someone can be found not guilty for murder but the victim's family can sue them for causing the death and the court could find them liable and they'd have to pay monetarily for it.

Also, there are differences in law in reference to crimes against an officer vs a citizen.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

did this guy even have any right to be on the school grounds??? 
btw, you better give your dog a big ole steak for saving you!


----------



## Chowgal (Dec 21, 2009)

Trust me, first thing I thought when this happened was her being labelled a "vicious dog" by the county, but the officer assured me that that wouldn't be happening because she was provoked. 

And the sheriff actually just showed up here at our door to "check up on us". He observed Dixie and informed me that the guy in question actually had a warrent out for his arrest. I asked for what but he wasn't "allowed to disclose that information". So, I'm just going to say Dixie had a big win for the day and help the cops get someone they were after.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Chowgal said:


> Trust me, first thing I thought when this happened was her being labelled a "vicious dog" by the county, but the officer assured me that that wouldn't be happening because she was provoked.
> 
> And the sheriff actually just showed up here at our door to "check up on us". He observed Dixie and informed me that the guy in question actually had a warrent out for his arrest. I asked for what but he wasn't "allowed to disclose that information". So, I'm just going to say Dixie had a big win for the day and help the cops get someone they were after.


That's good but it still doesn't mean he can't come after you in civil court. The officers have no say in whether he can sue you or not. These are two different things.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow, how scary! I would have been absolutely terrified and your dog probably picked up on that from you and the fact that the guy was definitely off, shows she can make the distinction... Frankly I'd have been more worried if my dog HADN'T protected me and at least she gave a warning bark instead of just going for it right away.

Although it was a very scary situation for you, it might help to think of it this way... What if instead of you being there, it was some young teenage girl by herself. At least this guy is off the streets for now.

And you're home safe and unharmed, so what if a creepazoid tries to sue you... He has an active warrant and probably a past record, even if he did I doubt he would win especially since you have your friend as a witness to some of what happened.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Jess, I'm glad your girl did good and you are ok!!

I would also be prepared for a lawsuit as someone else suggested. There have been cases in the metro area here where the criminal has sued... and won  Remember the people who saw your dog immediately after the incident.... just in case.


----------



## Chowgal (Dec 21, 2009)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> That's good but it still doesn't mean he can't come after you in civil court. The officers have no say in whether he can sue you or not. These are two different things.


I have a witness who saw it happen. If I get taken to court by this idiot (who was obviously on something, and making sexual comments to me) then we'll face it then. As of right now, the guy's in the county jail. 



> Wow, how scary! I would have been absolutely terrified and your dog probably picked up on that from you and the fact that the guy was definitelyoff,showsshecan makethedistinction... Frankly I'd have been more worried if my dog HADN'T protected me and at least she gave a warning bark instead of just going for it right away.
> 
> Although it was a very scary situation for you, it might help to think of it this way... What if instead of you being there, it was some young teenage girl by herself. At least this guy is off the streets for now.
> 
> And you're home safe and unharmed, so what if a creepazoid tries to sue you... He has an active warrant and probably a past record, even if he did I doubt he would win especially since you have your friend as a witness to some of what happened.


I'm not much older than anyone who goes to this school, actually.... I'm only 21. I graduated from that school 2 years ago...

But thank you.


----------



## Chowgal (Dec 21, 2009)

And as for the people who saw her there, it was my friend and the resource officer and the other guy. Until the other cops and the emts showed up, there wasn't anyone else around to see her.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I guess that part didn't come out quite right... I'm just glad you or anyone wasn't there alone. Not that bad things don't happen to men too but it is scary being a women sometimes especially being approached by strange men.

But I hope nothing comes of it and I hope whatever this guy had a warrant for keeps him locked up for awhile.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

That's just stupid, in my opinion, that a guy who was harassing a woman could sue for her dog protecting her against him. What if he had raped her? 
I agree that Judge Judy would throw this guy to the curb. 
But hopefully, due to that warrant and the circumstances of his arrest, this guy will be locked up long enough that he won't be able to sue civilly. And if he does, he deserves to be laughed out of court.
Just my teenage/young adult opinion


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

I think the problem you may face is whether or not he did anything to provoke an attack by the dog. YOU may have felt threatened by his presence. He may have been a jerk looking to be a smart*ss with a woman.
Still may not warrant what happened.

Question:
If the collar hadn't been broken, would you have unleashed the dog upon him?

An attorney might put THAT spin on your argument. "Did the dog break loose and attack this man?"
He might laugh at the idea that his client confronted a young woman with a GSD, no less.
Did he pose a threat? Or was is a perceived threat? Did he have a weapon? Did he indicate that he wanted to hurt you?

Here's the key: If the guy approached you close enough to provoke a response from your dog, and the dog STAYED on his leash, it would paint a much clearer description of what may have happened.
However, in your case, you may have the burden of proof that your dog didn't break free and attack him for no apparent reason, other that your perceived threat.

If the guy decides to sue you, be prepared for some of the above questions.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm just glad you're o.k. and that Dixie saved you. Who knows what some dirtbag hopped up on drugs would have done.


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> the guy can definitely sue you in civil court. They could find you liable for his injuries - might want to talk to an attorney ...


:thumbup:



GsdLoverr729 said:


> I don't understand WHY he could sue, when he was harassing her...
> 
> After all, a person harassing a police officer who gets bitten can't sue. It's the same idea. Just because the person isn't an officer doesn't make it different in my mind when it comes to suits.


it's for the same reason that if you come into my house i can shoot you and claim "castle law" but i cant shoot a police officer that comes in my house without a warrant.



Chowgal said:


> I have a witness who saw it happen. If I get taken to court by this idiot (who was obviously on something, and making sexual comments to me) then we'll face it then. As of right now, the guy's in the county jail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you sure will face it if he sues, the problem ishe'll get a pro bono ambulance chaser lawyer while you'll get stuck with a $200/hr lawyer.



GsdLoverr729 said:


> That's just stupid, in my opinion, that a guy who was harassing a woman could sue for her dog protecting her against him. What if he had raped her?


had he? if people would make rude comments to me, sexual inuendo's do i have the legal right to shoot them down? did he actually made even an attempt? lots of verbal harassment everywhere, does it mean we can unleash our dogs on them?




Anthony8858 said:


> If the collar hadn't been broken, would you have unleashed the dog upon him?.


:thumbup:


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

be prepared to answer questions about large knife in purse and then holding large knife in hand , concealed weapon. 
I know you were looking out for your self . Think about how to handle this so that if it should go to court , you don't come out looking like you were ready to attack him.

as for the guy - class A scumbag


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

carmspack said:


> be prepared to answer questions about *large knife in purse and then holding large knife in hand , concealed weapon*.
> I know you were looking out for your self . Think about how to handle this so that if it should go to court , you don't come out looking like you were ready to attack him.
> 
> as for the guy - class A scumbag


Do the police know about this?

If so, this is something else that could be used against you.

An attorney can easily paint a picture that you're a panic stricken young woman, walking with a vicious GSD, carrying a knife, prepared to strike any man that may be perceived as a threat.
Of course that may not be you, but having seen my share of court cases, it wouldn't be too hard to put the burden of proof on you.

On the flip side...If the guy's being held in jail, the PO must have something on him.
If he was under the influence of drugs or alcohol, nothing may come out of it, other than a bad experience for both of you.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm glad you're safe. What type of collar did your dog have on that broke when she lunged? (I don't want one of those!)


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

Glad you're safe and go Dixie for saving mom, i honestly would worry if my dog was quiet through all of this.
the dog warned once, yet the guy kept going for her, i think it didn't matter if she broke her collar or not, it seems he was coming for her anyways despite the fatc she had a male friend and a dog with her.
maybe he was wanted for rape and that's why the sheriff let it go


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

^^^ or any other violent crimes against people, assault, domestic violence, stalking ect.. Would certainly make it very difficult for him to sue successfully. Do your local newspapers post arrests? Ours does ( Washington state).


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

rshkr said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> *it's for the same reason that if you come into my house i can shoot you and claim "castle law" but i cant shoot a police officer that comes in my house without a warrant.*
> 
> ...


Ok,when you put it like that it makes a little more sense 

In all reality OP did NOT "unleash" her dog. She broke free of the collar. And if you missed my recent thread, I went through a similar situation. Only with 2 men and I was completely alone with Dakoda. 
Had I not pushed by them and hurried away (with them following me until I cut off a trail into a secret path in the woods), Dakoda WOULD have gone for them. She was already preparing to do so before I moved. My mother had a gun pointed at her head when she was 15 during a situation that began EXACTLY like this. It started with the comments, guy ignoring her warnings to go away.
There is NO excuse for rude behavior like this (of course, just being rude doesn't make it ok for the dog to attack, that is NOT what I'm saying). I see no problem with Dixie's reaction though. The guy got his warning. He ignored it and continued. And with his criminal record, looks like it's a very good thing.
That's my stubborn 18 y/o opinion and I am standing by it regardless of what anyone says, I'm sticking by it.


----------

